# Fuller house starts on Friday, February 26



## BurningDesire (Jan 12, 2016)

Who here watched Full House growing up? I know I wasn't old enough to when it was still airing but I remember as a kid watching it every night when it aired on Nick. Well here is some good news for you full house fans a reboot is airing exclusively on Netflix.







The cast includes all of the original characters from the first full house as well as some new ones!
I really can't wait to watch this. I've been wanting a Full House reboot for so long.​
Source
​


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 13, 2016)

As cute as using the old characters is, the idea of 3 women being the main cast sounds more annoying than funny. Guys are dumb, so 3 guys just equals good comedy.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 13, 2016)

I've watched a clip of the original show on YouTube and with the laughtrack it was more creepy and disturbing than funny.


----------



## jarmster (Jan 13, 2016)

Really??? Ranks right up there with alf..


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 13, 2016)

I watched it a lot as a kid, but I fail to see why this would be good news for me. I grew tired of it even when it aired (or more likely: I outgrew it) and standards for sitcoms have improved a lot since then. So this reboot sounds more like a cash grab than anything else.


----------

